# Fenix guitars



## YardApe

I ran accross a fenix guitar at a local guitar shop never herd of them, well when i picked it up i never put it down, amazing sound for a korean made guitar they were made by Young Chang (they make excelent quality piano's)
but all searches turned up no info, the fenix company does not exist anymore does anybody else have one or know anything about them?


----------



## lolligagger

*Fenix*

I really don't know a whole lot about them, other than that a buddy of mine bought one a few years back and was happy with it. At the time, we said to him you bought a _what_? I have to admit it was a really great sounding guitar for the money. 

Mostly he wanted a value priced acoustic for both stage and recording purposes, and as a student there wasn't exactly lots of money to throw around. He tends to be a fairly aggressive strummer, but the guitar continues to hold up very well over the years. 

You can check out how well it sounds recorded here...there are a few tracks where the Fenix features prominently in the mix. evilGuitar: 

www.soundclick.com/lolligagger


----------



## YardApe

hey lolligagger thanks for the reply!
They do have a good sound and do hold up really good for the price when i bought the fenix it achully beat out some really good guitars (gibson,taylor,yamaha,tacamine) I've had mine for about a year now and am verry pleased, If i was to buy another accoustic it would only be because i would want a eletric accoustic:rockon: .

If anyone else has herd of them i'd love to hear your views on them.

which tracks have the fenix i have dial up and it would take me forever to down load and listen to all the tracks


----------



## lolligagger

*Fenix Links*

Yardape,

I didn't realize you already bought the a Fenix. I just did a quick search at harmony central and found a few listings there. 

http://www.harmony-central.com/Guitar/Data4/Fenix/

Check out the L-20CE and the TM-30 as the other listings appear to be electrics. My friend did have the acoustic/electric that I think was maple. I do recall that the body was a cut-away and was somewhat slimmer than a standard guitar.

Sorry about you dial-up situation. I also apologize for the shameless self promotion. The reason I suggested giving this a listen is that we had a really excellent studio technician who was great at getting sound on tape, and we tried to keep the mix dry. Having said that you might try:
-allergies 
-your king 
-phat kid


----------



## Mahogany Martin

Hey Yardape, don't mean to highjack your thread. Just want to jump in and tell lolligagger that you guys sound good. I didn't see anything in The Band Lounge about your band and you website.


----------



## YardApe

I've had this guitar for about a year now(XL-30). 

I checked out the link and all the reviews i do agree with them (a good all round guitar, 9 out of 10 from me)if you do happen across 1 pick it up i'm pretty sure you won't put it down i dident it is my #1 accoustic. I did pick up a fishman NEO-D soundhole pick up and it does sound really good pluged in. 
I paid $300 canadian with case
When i did do a search the only thing i could find was from hammond.dk and if i did the conversion right they have them for sale for around $800 canadian so $300 i'm happy with.

Dont worry about the shamless self promotion i dont mind how else do i get to hear good canadian rockevilGuitar: and a nice guitar


----------



## YardApe

hey ofender no worries:food-smiley-004: .

here is a link to what i found http://www.hammond.dk/produkter/fenix.html

By the way you guys do sound good


----------



## lolligagger

*Thanks*

Thank you gentlemen for your kind words. I hadn't really considered posting in the band lounge section because we are old news. I uploaded the tracks onto soundclick so my buddy with the fenix could access the music from Poland where he is now teaching. He is also still recording and performing and gets a lot of requests for Canadian music. I might just post a link on the band lounge for the fun of it.


----------



## EVANPICHE

:rockon2: yeah man i just picked up a electric/acoustic Fenix SL-93S it has a mahogany neck and extended frets forthe bottom 3 strings so it has as many frets as an electric guitar for those, some1 traded it in for a bass straight up at CR Music room here in leamington, i heard that it was a rare guitar it looked nice and the guitar teacher from there was gonna buy it that day after he was done work i gfot it for $213 without a strap or case and got 2 picks for free with it haha!!!! im desprately trying to find pric info and info on it its made by young chang and was made in korea the fenix company is outta buisness and he only makes guitars in korea now and has a different company name.....i think my guitars worth around 500 dollars but im not sure if you find anything out let me know thanx oh it also has ebony all around it and on the frets gold frets and its very nice sounding and i bought it 5 days ago been playing it not stop and its still in tune sounds the same as in the store!!! lol well thanx buy!:rockon:


----------

